# virtuellen Framebuffer darstellen



## justchris (20. Jul 2010)

Hallöchen,

ich möchte einen virtuellen Framebuffer, also einfach ein Array aus RGB-Werten auf den Bildschirm bringen und suche die schnellste Möglichkeit den Framebuffer darzustellen. Unter der WinAPI sage ich einer Sturktur wie mein Speicher aussieht und dort gibt es dann Funktionen die den Rest für mich erledigen und auch automtisch skalieren. 

Wie könnte ich das in Java realisieren?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Kr0e (20. Jul 2010)

Hi Chris,

kommt drauf an wo du das Bild darstellen möchtest...

Wenn du es in einem Fenster darstellen willst, ist es sehr einfach mit einem BufferedImage zu lösen:


```
class BufferedFrame extends JFrame {

    private BufferedImage image = new BufferedImage(800, 600, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB); //Kann sein dass TYPE_INT_RGB iwie bisschen anderen heißt

    public void paint(Graphics g) {
        super.paint(g);
        g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, getWidht(), getHeight(), null);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
         BufferedFrame bf = new BufferedFrame();
         bf.setSize(800, 600);
         bf.setVisible(true);
    }

}
```


----------



## justchris (20. Jul 2010)

Hi,

genau so eine Lösung habe ich gesucht, dankeschön.

Gruß Chris


----------

